
Tearful Mom Thanks Pokémon Go for Changing Autistic Boy’s Life - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2016/07/14/autism-advice-asd-advice-pokemon-go-mum-thanks-nintendo/
======
adeel4
Like apple pie, its good. Also the app totally doesn't follow certain
conventions of virality. No social graph imported. Love that fact that it's
blowing up.

~~~
pricechild
On Android it requested contacts permissions, as well as storage (and a couple
of others). I denied them and it seems to work fine. Still...?

~~~
rschuetzler
Likely for future features. I'm sure social stuff will make its way in
eventually.

------
ybrah
Clickbait title about a clickbait subject

~~~
cphoover
what? How? it's an anecdote of potential positive benefits of a video game. I
think it's interesting. The game has had a clear impact on this kid's life.
Interested to see studies on the long term impact on children with autism
playing this game. If there is any lasting impact on socialization.

~~~
devishard
> The game has had a clear impact on this kid's life.

The game has been out for 8 days. So no, it has not had a clear impact on his
life.

> Interested to see studies on the long term impact on children with autism
> playing this game. If there is any lasting impact on socialization.

Yes, that would be interesting.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The game has been out for 8 days. So no, it has not had a clear impact on
> his life.

It can certainly have had a _clear_ impact on his life in a short period
(whether it is a _durable_ and _lasting_ impact is, of course, not going to be
obvious in a short time.)

------
aaron695
What a horrifically awful article that quite possibly is not even a true
story.

Awful awful stuff.

~~~
Vraxx
Man, I mean I'm normally skeptical about anything I can find.. but what's the
use in being skeptical about something like this? It's just a feel good
anecdote from an excited mother. Even if the kid wasn't autistic and just had
problems socializing, it's still an encouraging story..

~~~
charlesism
...or shameless viral marketing. I start with a presumption of guilt if
there's a product involved.

------
cplanas
Pokémon Go cures autism, apparently.

Well, maybe the one caused by vaccines.

~~~
funkaster
Not at all what stated in the article... Just a mom's experience. The kid
needed a stronger motivator to interact with other people, the game gave that
motivation. There's lots of research on how videogames help kids in the
spectrum, this is just more popular because it's pokemon.

Edit: grammar

~~~
cplanas
As you say, this happens with many videogames and other kind of stuff: I
remember the case of a child that started to interact with other children
after watching Jurassic Park. He totally wanted to play and talk about
dinosaurs.

The article just tries to go aboard the Pokémon GO hype, in a particularly
wrong way, IMO.

